# charge: fish killer, verdict : guilty, sentence:loss of cash



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Within 2 hours, my magnificent betta shazam went to be in fish heaven. I HAVE KILLED 4 BETTAS IN 3 CURSED MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'VE ALSO KILLED AN ALBINO CORY, A GUPPY, AND A MOSQUITO FISH! :chair: :chair::chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: If there was a dead fish icon, I'D SO POST IT! But, sense their isn't, I'll just post more angry killer icons :chair: :chair: :chair:!!!! Check out my album, "in memory of my dead bettas". :chair: :chair: :chair:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I now have 2 live fish!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Your super cursed fish killer,
betta man


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to change your signature to "fish I had".

Sorry about your loss, if I where you I would be looking into what's going on with all the deaths, maybe scrap your tank and start new.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you should go out and buy those damsels.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, funlad. Harsh. 


In addition to seriously analyzing your water quality, I would a) look into having just one tank, 5 gallons or more, set up with a filter and a heater before you get another betta, and b) scrap the idea of breeding bettas until you have had one survive for at least six months. If they are stressed or ill, trying to introduce them to each other is certainly not going to help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, dang, funlad beat me to it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The best thing I can recommend for a habitual fish-killer is larger tanks. Seriously, stock a 20 like 2 (i.e. 1 betta) with nice filter and the likelihood you off a fish by overfeeding or skipping a water change drops way down.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've lost 4 fish to fungus and ick. My female betta jumped out with the male and he killed her then, he died of fungus I think, my albino cory died from an unknown cause and my 2 live bearers died of ick. My betta splenden that I had died of ick also. I just got a new female and I'm not letting her die. I've decided that I'm going to breed veiltailes. I already have a store willing to buy fish from me for a fair price...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

> albino cory died from an unknown cause


\

read: Albine cory died from being put through salt dips and living in a small tank with a goldfish.

What you are telling us is that you cannot provide a healthy environment for fish. So why would you bring more fish home? That's inhumane. If you can't have even a 20 gallon in your home, you should wait until you move into your own place.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas can live happily in a 3 pint jar for 3 years! I've done it before. I also heard that if you dip your fish in salt for 3 seconds, it would make it better. My betta splenden also had fin rot which was halfway up his fins when I got back from a trip. My goldfish was eaten by some bird. He was happy though. He made good friends with the goldfish. I had plenty of plants and a filter and he was only in with the goldfish for a few weeks. I can keep fish alive and have done so before. I kept my cory for 2-4 years before he died... I am might get a ten gal... The cory did live 3 weeks after the salt dips and was happily swimming up and down with the goldfish...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My female betta is happily swimming. She's a butterfly vieltail.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

here she is!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you double click the pictures, it'll show you my album.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah... there are lots of fish that can be dipped in salt. Not cories, though. I'm sure that dipping him in salt weakened him. It doesn't have to kill him instantly. Regardless of whether or not your goldfish and cory seemed happy, they have entirely different requirements, and don't live together in nature for a good reason. One, or the other, or both, were suffering in conditions that didn't meet their needs.

You mentioned that your goldfish tank had a filter... so get that ten gallon tank you want, put the filter on it, and add a heater. And then your golden. Put your new female betta in there and call it good. Breeding right now is a bad idea. If you don't have room for a 20 gallon, you don't have room to breed bettas. And if you think you are going to put them all in 3 pint jars, think really hard about all those fish you had that died from ich. Do you really think it's going to be any easier to prevent that when you have all your baby males in seperate bowls that need large water changes every day or every other day? What happens if you have all those bowls set up and you go to gramma's house?

If you had a single betta in a ten gallon with a filter, and you had to go to gramma's house, and nobody did a water change while you were gone, you wouldn't come home to finrot halfway up his fin... just like emc7 says.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am planning on doing what most betta breeders do and cull some of the babys. I can get small quart jars for 50 cents each. I only want about 20 bettas... I could probably get them for 25 cents each...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"My goldfish was eaten by some bird."

What??? How the heck does that happen!?! 


All right, I have one more thing to say, and then I'll be done. 


"cull some of the babys."

Intentionally this time?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Betta man said:


> I am planning on doing what most betta breeders do and cull some of the babys. I can get small quart jars for 50 cents each. I only want about 20 bettas... I could probably get them for 25 cents each...


I'm going to have to agree with everyone else on this one. 

My husband and I were struck with multiple tank syndrome badly and practically all our free surfaces big enough are covered in tanks. Mind you, we are adults out on our own with a two bedroom apartment and just came into a decent inheritance, and we STILL don't have the space, time, or patience to breed bettas. We don't have any tanks smaller than 10 gallons and even those require a fair amount of maintenance. 

Have you ever kept bettas for a LONG period of time in small unfiltered tanks? We have. And it isn't fun. The water gets a slick on top of it, the water clouds, you would have to do water changes practically every day in order to keep them in clean condition. The bettas often get kinda "depressed" and just lay on the bottom because the water doesn't stay warm enough in an air-conditioned house. 

Never again. Unless you have the facilities to have a warm room to keep all these supposed jars in and some way to at least have an air stone in every single one, don't do it. And a quart? Come on, dude. I would NEVER put a betta in that small of a jar, even if it was a baby. I don't even like using breeder nets anymore. Would you like it? Think in realistic terms here.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> "My goldfish was eaten by some bird."
> 
> What??? How the heck does that happen!?!


Haven't you seen Finding Nemo?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> I'm going to have to agree with everyone else on this one.
> 
> My husband and I were struck with multiple tank syndrome badly and practically all our free surfaces big enough are covered in tanks. Mind you, we are adults out on our own with a two bedroom apartment and just came into a decent inheritance, and we STILL don't have the space, time, or patience to breed bettas. We don't have any tanks smaller than 10 gallons and even those require a fair amount of maintenance.
> 
> ...


I have a 5 gal for breeding. I quart will be okay for a baby betta for 3-6 months. I have found a store willing to buy from me. Bettas don't like swift currents. I've kept bettas for years now in small quart or quart and a half jars and they've lived happy lives.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm giving up on wasting my breath trying to convince you to do the smart thing. I hope others follow suit.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The smart thing is? Let me guess, saltwater... Am I right?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

NO! Everyone on this forum tries to give you good advice and you completely ignore it and say something like "They're so healthy. What I'm doing works." Then you come back and ask the same exact question hoping for a different more easy to carry out answer. I'm not saying you're not trying to keep your fish alive, but I am saying that you disregard the more labor intensive solutions to the problems that your ignorance allows to to flourish. 

I for one am done giving you advice that you ignore. (Reading a SW book was the one time I saw you do something someone recommended.) It's not that everyone on this forum is 100% right and you need to conform, but most of what we say is explicitly helpful and should be taken to heart. 

I for one think that the LAST thing you should do right now is get a salt water tank, seeing that as of late, most of your new fresh water fish don't even live for three months. Work on keeping what you have alive before even thinking of a new type of tank, before even thinking of trying to breed your stressed-to-the-point-of-dieing-bettas, and before even thinking of getting new fish. Complete beginners to fish keeping that sign up on this forum know not to get new fish when the ones they have are dieing! You, as has been proven with your past actions, do not. 


Betta man, I am done with you.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

D: *hugs* i'm sorry... :C


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Yeah... there are lots of fish that can be dipped in salt. Not cories, though. I'm sure that dipping him in salt weakened him. It doesn't have to kill him instantly. Regardless of whether or not your goldfish and cory seemed happy, they have entirely different requirements, and don't live together in nature for a good reason. One, or the other, or both, were suffering in conditions that didn't meet their needs.
> 
> You mentioned that your goldfish tank had a filter... so get that ten gallon tank you want, put the filter on it, and add a heater. And then your golden. Put your new female betta in there and call it good. Breeding right now is a bad idea. If you don't have room for a 20 gallon, you don't have room to breed bettas. And if you think you are going to put them all in 3 pint jars, think really hard about all those fish you had that died from ich. Do you really think it's going to be any easier to prevent that when you have all your baby males in seperate bowls that need large water changes every day or every other day? What happens if you have all those bowls set up and you go to gramma's house?
> 
> If you had a single betta in a ten gallon with a filter, and you had to go to gramma's house, and nobody did a water change while you were gone, you wouldn't come home to finrot halfway up his fin... just like emc7 says.


He was in a 5 gal with a cory when he got ick. The 5 gal DID have a filter...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> NO! Everyone on this forum tries to give you good advice and you completely ignore it and say something like "They're so healthy. What I'm doing works." Then you come back and ask the same exact question hoping for a different more easy to carry out answer. I'm not saying you're not trying to keep your fish alive, but I am saying that you disregard the more labor intensive solutions to the problems that your ignorance allows to to flourish.
> 
> I for one am done giving you advice that you ignore. (Reading a SW book was the one time I saw you do something someone recommended.) It's not that everyone on this forum is 100% right and you need to conform, but most of what we say is explicitly helpful and should be taken to heart.
> 
> ...


(betta man hides in corner and starts sobing)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> You need to change your signature to "fish I had".
> 
> Sorry about your loss, if I where you I would be looking into what's going on with all the deaths, maybe scrap your tank and start new.


Changed it to "fish I had".


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I may be keeping my 20 gal...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's good. Clean it thoroughly, bleach it out, including under the rims, flush clean again, and let it sit in the sun outdoors for a week at different angles. That should get rid of anything nasty lurking in it, then rinse again and set it back up again, this time going slow, thinking about things first, and being careful.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing could survive that! Would it work if I bleached it or put vinegar in it and left it there for 48 hours then rinsed it out?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not as well, no.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

egoreise said:


> Haven't you seen Finding Nemo?


Betta man (a) has a pet bird, and no tank cover (in which case, be careful! Birds can drown in a few inches of water!) 

or (b) The goldfish was in a pond...?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The gold fish was in a 20 outside... It was with tadpoles and one day there was a bunch of tadpoles, the next, nothing... There weren't dead fish in there...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

All I have to say is stop buying fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

outside fish are lunch for birds, frogs or raccoons even in 6 ft deep ponds. People end up screening and fencing to keep their koi safe. Likely the tadpole turned to frogs and hopped away.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That didn't happen because I saw a bunch one day, and the next, there were non.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> That's good. Clean it thoroughly, bleach it out, including under the rims, flush clean again, and let it sit in the sun outdoors for a week at different angles. That should get rid of anything nasty lurking in it, then rinse again and set it back up again, this time going slow, thinking about things first, and being careful.


I tried leaving it outside today, but it's raining in june!


----------

